

From Launching on HN to Completing over 200,000 Dones - smalter
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/09/22/idonethis-announces-its-first-milestone-200000-completed-tasks/

======
smalter
Hi HN! HN'ers rguzman, peng, and I built iDoneThis in January and we got our
start by launching it on HN (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2064038>).

We got some fantastic feedback and enthusiasm for the product. We kept
iterating on it for fun on the weekends, before it started to take off and
Rodrigo and I moved over full time.

Now we're taking a weekend project and turning it into a real business.

